# Safety warning for ALS .50 BMG shooters



## Kilkenny (Jul 9, 2009)

If anyone is into long range shooting and uses an ALS .50 upper for an AR-15, heads up. They recently had an out of battery round detonation that apparently resulted in serious injuries. 

http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=3&f=121&t=450719

They're saying not to shoot any ALS uppers until they have finished investigating. Might just be a bad reload, but they aren't sure. I don't know how many on AS shoot long range, but I figured I'd post it here anyway.

Stay safe


----------

